# Count Your Blessings



## Fairygirl

Okay, so this thread is for counting your blessings. 

*Posting Ideas*: You can list what your grateful for or state a negative situation and the blessing(s) that came from that experience. 

Feel free to post as often as you want. I find it very theraputic 


*
"Every cloud has a silver lining"

"When life gives you lemons, make lemonade!"

"See the glass half full"*


----------



## Fairygirl

I have to share a bathroom with 5 other people, but at least I have a bathroom and a home


----------



## Fairygirl

Today, I'm grateful for:

My wonderful boyfriend

That all my needs are provided

My new haircut 

Coffee 

And so much more!


----------



## Big Dog

That nothing has got caught in my zipper today!


----------



## Fairygirl

Big Dog said:


> That nothing has got caught in my zipper today!


Good one!


----------



## luvs

my luv is here


----------



## Leni

My daughter survived brain cancer.


----------



## Fairygirl

Leni said:


> My daughter survived brain cancer.


Oh, wow! I'm glad she made it through okay


----------



## Catavenger

Here is a negative situation and the blessing that came from that experience. I once was fired from a company I worked for for over 10 years. After I was fired I decided that I wasn't going to go home and sit around drinking feeling sorry for myself.  I quickly  got another job but never went back to drinking hard. The stress and drinking "culture" (for lack of a better term,) of that first job hd made me want to drink. I eventually quit drinking entirely.


----------



## Fairygirl

Catavenger said:


> Here is a negative situation and the blessing that came from that experience. I once was fired from a company I worked for for over 10 years. After I was fired I decided that I wasn't going to go home and sit around drinking feeling sorry for myself.  I quickly  got another job but never went back to drinking hard. The stress and drinking "culture" (for lack of a better term,) of that first job hd made me want to drink. I eventually quit drinking entirely.


I'm glad to hear you got a blessing from that situation  Congrats to stopping drinking!


----------



## ki0ho

IM alive.........


----------



## Fairygirl

ki0ho said:


> IM alive.........


AMEN to that!


----------



## pirate_girl

For all the crap I have been through in my life, I've somehow managed to maintain_ ----my sanity < _truly a blessing

_My Granddaughter Kasey----- _< precious blessing
_
My son Jeff -----_< very important blessing
_
My faith _which runs deeper than anyone could ever imagine------ < without _IT_, nothing would matter a bit.


----------



## muleman RIP

Waking up to a new day.
Good friends.


----------



## luvs

milk. tums. tig & babbit. it's soon to be winter!~


----------



## fogtender

Leni said:


> My daughter survived brain cancer.



That just about trumps everything else!

Congratulations!


----------



## Fairygirl

fogtender said:


> That just about trumps everything else!
> 
> Congratulations!


Yep!


----------



## pirate_girl

Just realized I'd forgotten one.
Gretchen!
9 years of unconditional love from my fur baby.


----------



## Fairygirl

I am grateful that I got through my medical assistance interview


----------



## muleman RIP

No physical pain today after 4 days of pure hell with pain.


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> No physical pain today after 4 days of pure hell with pain.


Congrats!


----------



## Fairygirl

Oh, and I am grateful for this Fall weather!!!! I Love Fall!!!!


----------



## nixon

I wouldn't know where to begin . All that I know is that somehow, some way ,ve been blessed so far in this life .


----------



## Fairygirl

The coffee sucks today....but I am grateful that I have cranberry juice! Mmmm...my favorite!


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

Fairygirl said:


> The coffee sucks today....but I am grateful that I have cranberry juice! Mmmm...my favorite!


 
Haha...Cranberry Juice & Vodka. Now that's my favorite!


----------



## Fairygirl

incredibl_shrinkingman said:


> Haha...Cranberry Juice & Vodka. Now that's my favorite!


Ha ha...can't say I've tried it


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

Fairygirl said:


> Ha ha...can't say I've tried it


Now really!? OK, when you do, make sure to do it in "small doses", suitable for a *smiles* Fairy Girl your size!


----------



## Fairygirl

incredibl_shrinkingman said:


> Now really!? OK, when you do, make sure to do it in "small doses", suitable for a *smiles* Fairy Girl your size!


Yeah...trust me...I know my Vodka limits.


----------



## Leni

Cranberry juice, vodka, and a little club soda to give it some fizz.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am thankful for my old doctor. She will help me solve my pain problem. Others have been useless.


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

Leni said:


> Cranberry juice, vodka, and a little club soda to give it some fizz.


Wow! Thanks for the tip Leni! Nothing like a lil extra Fizzz!


----------



## rlk

Leni said:


> Cranberry juice, vodka, and a little club soda to give it some fizz.



Substituting Cointreau for the club soda gives you a Cosmopolitan. In my neck of the woods, the fairer sex really likes them. 

Bob


----------



## luvs

another chance


----------



## muleman RIP

Grateful for a great friend to help guide me when I am hurting.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Grateful for a great friend to help guide me when I am hurting.



And I am more than happy to be there for you.


----------



## Fairygirl

I am grateful that tomorrow is a new day...


----------



## pirate_girl

Me too, another day off work..


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Me too, another day off work..


That's always a good thing! What kinda work do you do...if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pirate_girl

I am a nurse.
I work for a very large health care facility here in Ohio.


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> I am a nurse.
> I work for a very large health care facility here in Ohio.


That's cool. Its a very noble profession to care for others...sounds stressful though.


----------



## pirate_girl

It is at times.. but I'd not choose to do any other thing.
It's my life.


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> It is at times.. but I'd not choose to do any other thing.
> It's my life.


Its good to see someone work a profession that they're passionate about. Awesome!


----------

